# Aqueon 5 Gallon mini bow



## chirpybirdy (Jan 26, 2010)

I purchased a 5 gallon aqueon mini bow aquarium recently. It has a filter built right into the top of the tank. It does not come off. The filter lays across the top of the left side of the tank. It sucks water up through a little tube and spits it over a filter cartridge. It seems pretty small. My tank seems cloudy. Does anyone have any experience with this type of filter? Most post about the aqueon 5 gallon mini bow talk about a large filter that hangs inside. They must have changed the type of filter that comes with the aqueon 5 gallon mini bow. I want to know if this filter is inadequate or if I just didn't give my aquarium time to clear up. Only had it for 4 days now. But want to take it back if there have been problems with this type of filter keeping the tank clean.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!

What substrate had you added to your tank there? Any chemicals put in it?
Sometimes if sand is not properly wash before adding it can take a while for it to clear up.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi chirpybirdy, welcome to FF! I am going to email my husband about your questions right now. He works for the company and I can get through to him much quicker than you can if you call. In the mean time, can I ask you to post a photo of your tank so we can be sure its an Aqueon system? 

Sit tight and I'll be back with some answers for you asap.

As for the cloudy water, that is not uncommon in a newly set up aquarium of any size. The biggest tool you need in aquarium keeping is patience. Do you currently have anything in the tank? If so, a list of what is in there would help us to determine if you have a "problem" or if this is just normal clouding from setting up.

Did you rinse the filter cartridge before turning on the filter? Don't panic, we'll help you through this, it doesn't sound like anything that would require you to return the tank.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the same aquarium. I actually took the whole filter out and replaced it. It wasn't because it was inadequete (I didn't even try it), it was because I didn't like how the whole left side of the tank appeared dark because the filter is built into the hood and blocked the light. Otherwise it's a cute tank and I love that is it a bow front.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have fish in the tank already? I suspect the cloudy water might be a bacterial bloom caused by an ammonia spike unchecked by any beneficial bacteria. Where to proceed depends entirely on whether or not there are any fish in your tank.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back with a reply. According to my husband, Aqueon made the filter changes last summer and so far they haven't had any complaints as far as function goes. The worst issue was a few cases with a missing part here or there... which happens from time to time. Overall the response to the change has been extremely positive. 

Lisa, I also made mention to him what you said about the lighting issues due to the filter, so it will get passed back to others in the company. I'm sure that is something they'll take into consideration when they do their next modifications.

Once we have answers to the questions already asked in this thread then we can proceed to help guide through clearing up the cloudy water issue.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah Dawn, I was a little upset at that because I could have bought a tank for cheaper if I would have known I was just going to be tossing the filter. Come to think of it, I also changed the light bulb because it gave off a yellowish tint. I went with a Daylight bulb for my live plants. Really, all I am using from the original kit is the tank and hood :-/ However, I do love the shape of the tank overall.


----------



## Munfried (May 5, 2011)

*Adf*

Hi, Is the Mini Bow 5 filter too strong for an African Dwarf Frog? I don't want the poor guy to get sucked up.:-?


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

i have this same tank for my betta. i don't really like it. i'm not a fan of bowfronts i've found. you can't even see the fish, if he's in a certain spots in the tank, because of the curved front. i've also thought about adding an Aqueon 10 HOB filter instead, but haven't yet.


----------

